# We had a great time in Calgary - get together!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got home from lunch with 7 other ladies from KP in Calgary. We had a lovely time - show and tell, great visit , lots of plans for future get togethers, and all in all a wonderful time. I hope the others who met will post their feelings about how great it was. I am posting a picture of 6 of us - missing is ;Sally (smasha) and designer1234. I believe there are some other pictures out there so please post them if you can, otherwise email them to me and I will do so.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

We really had a great time, and I feel that I made some new friends. Thanks to designer1234 , Shirley, for organizing this event for us. The lunch was good too. I will post my picture tonight...right now must rush and teach some piano lessons!!!
PS Everyone brought "show and tell" items....it was really impressive, sweaters, cowls, shawls, mitts with thrums, and I had a small piece of stained glass quilting, and 2 dish cloths ( Ones where I had to count and count etc....my first "hard" ones.)
This is really the start of something fun here in Calgary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely to meet all of you and so glad that you were able to get together and spend some time together - Looking forward to hearing more and seeing more of your projects.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Coming to Calgary in April to visit daughter, can you let me know of any good wool shops to visit. I cannot come home without buying something. Last time I visited it was fabric for my quilting, now I am into knitting, and want to bring back some wool, and patterns. Cannot come ba k with an empty suitcase?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

It is so amazing the amount of K P members that are local to each other.It is also wonderful to get together with like minded folk! Certainly happy you enjoyed your meeting!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed the KP lunch yesterday in Calgary  . It was lovely to meet other knitters and show some of our work and share ideas. I think we all made 7 new friends! A really big " thank you" to Shirley for organising this event and looking forward to meeting again in the future.


----------



## Finlay (Dec 8, 2012)

Deep thanks to Shirley for organizing this delightful event. It was wonderful to meet everyone and to share our passion for knitting. Some of us, particularly those who live in the south are planning to hold a knit and gab at the Calgary Farmers Market. Let me know if you're interested. I will post when we plan our first meeting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another picture - just so we have them both on the same page. 

Designer


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

What a nice gathering of KPers. Makes me wish I still lived in Calgary !! I remember talking to you, Shirley, on Kp a couple years ago. We were going to get together for a coffee visit, but we had to move !
Keep up the good work ! I enjoy seeing your knitting !
JoanCB


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Joan! I thought of you when I organized it but couldn't remember where you had gone. If ever you are down this way, we can get together with the other Calgary girls. I have been keeping busy with the workshops on KP. talk to you later.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Joan! I thought of you when I organized it but couldn't remember where you had gone. If ever you are down this way, we can get together with the other Calgary girls. I have been keeping busy with the workshops on KP. talk to you later.


Thanks,Shirley. I'll keep that in mind for whenever I'm in Calgary. What a nice group you had. Nice to see them in a photo. makes it even more real !!
JoanCB


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Jennyp1 said:


> Coming to Calgary in April to visit daughter, can you let me know of any good wool shops to visit. I cannot come home without buying something. Last time I visited it was fabric for my quilting, now I am into knitting, and want to bring back some wool, and patterns. Cannot come ba k with an empty suitcase?


As you don't mention which part of the City your daughter lives I'll give you a couple of names that I use and I live in the NW. Gina Brown's Yarn and needlecraft and the address is: 107 - 5718 1A Street which is just east of Macleod Trail and about 2 blocks North of Chinook Mall. There is also Michaels and I know there is one in Signal Hill in the SW and one in Beacon Hill in the NW - could be more. I know what you mean about empty suitcase - my husband some years ago was stationed at Goose Bay, Labrador and I went to Halifax in Nova Scotia for a week. I hit so many wool shops that I had to go and buy an extra suitcase!! Where are you in Co Durham? I'm originally from UK and stayed with a friend in West Hartlepool a couple of times. I hope you enjoy your stay in Calgary.  
Fiona


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is a nice little yarn store right next to the LRT - on the other side of Crowchild Trail

It is The Knitting Room, 
The Knitting Room
Categories: Fabric Stores, Knitting Supplies [Edit]
5403 Crowchild Trail NW
Unit 121
Calgary, AB T3B 4Z1

403) 288-1959

It is a nice store and the manager is very easy to deal with and very helpful.

easy to get to -- come to the northwest on Crowfoot trail and go left off on 53rd street right by Dalhousie Station - cross the tracks - there is a strip mall right at the corner - turn left and right into the strip mall. it is right there. lovely yarns and nice atmosphere. Your daughter will know where Crowchild Trail is turn off the first off ramp after Shaganappi trail then turn left over the tracks.

you can search The Knitting Room, Calgary for a map. Maybe when you come we could get together -- pm me when you are coming and I will give you my phone number - I am in the North West.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

I too would recommend Gina Brown's in the south of Calgary. Good selection of yarns and very knowledgeable staff, always willing to help you find a substitute yarn. Another small store is Pudding Yarn on 6th St SW just north of 17th Av SW. It carries Debbie Bliss yarns for sure and others, so you might not find DB yarns any cheaper than in the UK. Definitely a high end store.

Michaels in Signal Hill carries more middle of the road yarns. Prices are good and there are always discounts!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

The Michael's store on 11 St SE carries quite a bit of yarn also more than the one in Shawnessy. They seem to be reasonably priced and the 40% off coupons sure help.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Finlay said:


> Deep thanks to Shirley for organizing this delightful event. It was wonderful to meet everyone and to share our passion for knitting. Some of us, particularly those who live in the south are planning to hold a knit and gab at the Calgary Farmers Market. Let me know if you're interested. I will post when we plan our first meeting.


Let me know when .I might be interested as I live in the south also .


----------



## Jennyp1 (Nov 19, 2012)

My daughter lives near Airdrie, having lived in Calgary before moving to the country. Transport is no problem.

I was born in Torquay, Devon, married a sailor thinking I would see the world, saw lots of Scotland. Moved to Newton Aycliffe 9 years ago as husband comes from Rowlands Gill. He works in Durham, and I work in Middlesbrough, so we get about a bit


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got home from lunch with 7 other ladies from KP in Calgary. We had a lovely time - show and tell, great visit , lots of plans for future get togethers, and all in all a wonderful time. I hope the others who met will post their feelings about how great it was. I am posting a picture of 6 of us - missing is ;Sally (smasha) and designer1234. I believe there are some other pictures out there so please post them if you can, otherwise email them to me and I will do so.


Yes this was a wonderful meet up. If you look closely you might see the beautiful card Designer 1234 made for each one of us. Thank you Shirley for your tireless energy in the workshops you organize ...and the meet up. Till we meet again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jennyp1 said:


> My daughter lives near Airdrie, having lived in Calgary before moving to the country. Transport is no problem.
> 
> I was born in Torquay, Devon, married a sailor thinking I would see the world, saw lots of Scotland. Moved to Newton Aycliffe 9 years ago as husband comes from Rowlands Gill. He works in Durham, and I work in Middlesbrough, so we get about a bit


I imagine she will know the Michaels near Country Hllls Blvd

They have good middle price yarn and as mentioned above some really good sales.

Tell her I am at the top of Shaganappi Trail across the street from Nose HIll Park and there are 3 or 4 of us in this end of town. We would be the closest to Airdrie. We will arrange a get together with you- for sure so let me know when you are coming.


----------

